# New tool



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I've always had trouble measuring the exact depth of cut using my router. Using rail that is 0.099" high and trying to get it to sit proud of the track by 0.015 means I need a slot that is 0.084" deep. I spoke to Mark over at Scale Engineering and asked him if he could put together a stand for a dial indicator for me. I drew up this plan. 










Here's what he made. It works great for both setting the depth of the cut on the router and for measuring the height of the rail after it's installed.









Here it is with the dial indicator installed using a set screw on the side.









Measuring rail height.









Measuring the depth of the cut on the router. This is using a custom made router base that a buddy of mine made for me.









Here you can see it on the router as well. It's just wide enough to fit on the router base and just narrow enough to fit over the rails of the track. Perfect fit.

By the way, don't cheap out and buy the five dollar set of indicator points.









They flat ones aren't flat. Don't ask me how I know.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep that sucker at your house,it'll just make me want to hone my rails,and that's work:wave:

Mark did a nice job,did he say if he was gonna make more Todd.

Rick


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

He'll make 'em if you want him. Drop him a line over at Scale Engineering.

Todd


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Todd where did you get the indicator points.
I should get a decent set for myself:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I got those at Busy Bee Tools. I wanted a flat one but it's not very flat. None of them are. I found a place that has what looks like some good ones but they want to charge $22 to ship a $20 point. I'll keep looking.

Todd


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Be careful using a set screw to hold the indicator. If you tighten it too much you risk crushing the tube and restricting the travel. Believe me it happens. Professional gages that have an indicator set up like this usually have a split collet to hold the indicator and not damage the tube.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Gerome thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Todd that's a good heads up

Rick


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

That is a good point Gerome. It's a snug fit and doesn't need much pressure to hold the dial indicator in place but I'll watch that set screw.

Todd


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Got a look at Todd's new tool,.

It's a really cool gadget,that i think has more uses then just for slotcar purposes.

You sure you shouldn't be teaching engineering instead of computors Todd,:wave:

Still don't know if i want it at my house though,lol:wave:

Mark did a really nice job building it,he sure knows his away around aluminium,lol:thumbsup:


----------

